# Vax Pressure Washers



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Well, Vax have bought out their own line of pressure washers. I was initially interested as my Nilfisk is pulsing, and although it could probably be repaired I wouldn't be adverse to a shiny new toy.

http://www.vax.co.uk/pressure-washers

I commented on one of their facebook posts about it enquiring about the lance connection and wether it shared its design with any other makes (since I highly doubt Vax designed this from the ground up), so I could get a proper foam lance for it.

Their reply was:

No plans to Sam, as we believe our Pressure Washer Detergents offer the best results for removing dirt and grime from your vehicle! Use our Wash & Protect Detergent with our Pressure Washer Car Kit for great results on your Car or Bike or Van or lorry (we know the last one is a long shot!) Plenty more info at our micro-site here: http://www.vax.co.uk/pressure-washers

Haven't gone back to them yet as I don't want to come across as a moany old :buffer:, but I'll be looking to get the Nilfisk fixed now, or just buy another nilfisk as I have lots of accessories for it.

So a word of warning, don't buy one of these if you want to use your foam lance on it! However, if anyone has seen/can see one in the flesh and note the lance connectors, they may share mouldings with something.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

The attachments I found at Argos for the VAX have a similar attachment to one of three that are available for the snow foam lance. 
 
Looks closer to a Lavor than anything else.


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

That does look similar.

Vax have replied to my post bemoaning the lack of accessories saying that their detergent is specially formulated to clean cars, which is nice.

I replied asking if it stripped wax and sealent, and if it was ph neutral!

It's a slow day at the office!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

We all have them. Lol. 
Vax wouldn't want to recommend anyone elses products and I don't think they really understood what you meant in regards to connectors when they replied about detergents, but hey, they are new to this.


----------



## uel90 (May 9, 2013)

*vax washer and foam lance combo!!!!*

Evenin all,

contacted vax just like some of the rest of you just to get the same reply , not really that satisfactory for someone like vax who want to sell washers , but anyway, here goes
had vax washer at work the other night , was cleaning car as you do when colleague looked at washer , we started talking about the attitude email from vax , turns out he has a parkside washer from .lidl , has it coupled to a hoses direct foam lance and what do ya know -fits vax perfectly so there it is vax has the same connection as parkside which is also the same as lavor .
Ordered a foam lance with lavor adapter from hosesdirect on mon - arrived wed and after first try was actually well impressed will attempt to load some fotos in the next few days:car:


----------

